# Star Trek Picard: Neue Serie erscheint auf Amazon Prime Video, Netflix geht leer aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Neue Serie erscheint auf Amazon Prime Video, Netflix geht leer aus*

						Nun steht es fest: Die neue Star-Trek-Serie mit Sir Patrick Stewart als Captain Jean-Luc Picard im Mittelpunkt wird weltweit auf Amazon Prime Video erscheinen. Der Streaming-Dienst Netflix hat hingegen keinen Zuschlag bekommen. Hierzulande läuft dort Star Trek Discovery.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Neue Serie erscheint auf Amazon Prime Video, Netflix geht leer aus*


----------



## sfc (15. Mai 2019)

Dann waren die Gerüchte, dass Netflix mit der Qualität und Performance von STD unzufrieden ist, wohl war. Weitere Projekte des _überaus talentierten _Alex Kurtzman wollte man anscheinend nicht mehr. Hoffentlich wird diese Flachpfeife endlich mal abgesägt.


----------



## Schori (15. Mai 2019)

Hoffentlich wird das mehr wie die "alten" Serien.
Discovery kann ich absolut nicht leiden.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Mai 2019)

Tja,  wenn es nicht auf Netflix läuft, werde ich es nicht gucken. Keine Lust, für mehrere Streaming-Anbieter zu bezahlen.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. Mai 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das mehr wie die "alten" Serien.
> Discovery kann ich absolut nicht leiden.



Ich finde die Discovery in Ordnung.

Hab eh beide.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Tja,  wenn es nicht auf Netflix läuft, werde ich es nicht gucken. Keine Lust, für mehrere Streaming-Anbieter zu bezahlen.


Ich würde eher Amazon Prime vorziehen. Da wir recht häufig bei Amazon bestellen und man da auch Vorteile hat.
Außerdem ist Amazon Prime günstiger.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Amazon Prime vorziehen. Da wir recht häufig bei Amazon bestellen und man da auch Vorteile hat.
> Außerdem ist Amazon Prime günstiger.



Solange Amazon keine vernünftigen Steuern zahlt, lehne ich alles ab, was von dem Unternehmen kommt.
Bücher werden im Buchladen vor Ort gekauft.


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

Da ich eh beides habe ist es mir relativ egal, kann aber Leute verstehen die enttäuscht sind, da auf Netflix ja sonst alle anderen Star Trek Serien auch laufen. Vermutlich hat Amazon einfach mehr Geld in die Hand genommen, um Netflix eins auszuwischen. Wobei ich Amazon schon dankbar bin, dass sie "The Expanse" gerettet haben, für mich das beste in Sci-fi seit Battlestar Galactica und Babylon 5. Wobei mir Discovery an sich gut gefällt, mittlerweile sogar The Orville nachdem sie den Fäkalhumor stark zurückgeschraubt haben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

iago schrieb:


> Wobei ich Amazon schon dankbar bin, dass sie "The Expanse" gerettet haben, für mich das beste in Sci-fi seit Battlestar Galactica und Babylon 5.


"The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt auch noch angucken.

Von "BSG" habe ich die komplette Box auf Bluray. "Babylon 5" kenne natürlich  noch von früher. Die habe ich richtig abgesuchtet.


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt auch noch angucken.
> 
> Von "BSG" habe ich die komplette Box auf Bluray. "Babylon 5" kenne natürlich  noch von früher. Die habe ich richtig abgesuchtet.



Würde ich unbedingt machen, auch wenn es etwas braucht, um Fahrt aufzunehmen, aber spätestens ab der 4. Folge der ersten Staffel hatte es mich in seinem Bann. Finde es genial, die Machtspiele, Verwicklungen und wie sich so langsam alles aufbaut. Liebe Stories die sich erst über mehrere Staffeln entwickeln, das war bei Babylon 5 damals ja eine Sensation, als es Dinge gab die in Staffel 1 vorkamen und erst in der 4. oder 5. Staffel Sinn ergaben.


----------



## Mutaraequity (15. Mai 2019)

Endlich was neues , Discovery ist auch nicht so mein Fall, nerft mich schon bei STO.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt auch noch angucken.



Kann ich nur empfehlen, eine echt gute Serie.


----------



## Das_DinG (15. Mai 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das mehr wie die "alten" Serien.
> Discovery kann ich absolut nicht leiden.




Ich kann Discovery auch nicht leiden....

Seit Star Trek (2009) hat sich bei denen alles geändert, und leider auch die die ganze Trekkie-Atmosphäre...

Sogar Voyager, mit der ganzen Kritik im Buckel, ist ansässiger und authentischer im Star-Trek-Flair, als es diese neuen Filme & Serien sind 

Traurig, einfach nur traurig


----------



## Grestorn (15. Mai 2019)

ST: D ist optisch ein Augenschmaus und wirklich beeindruckend. Mit das beste, was produziert wurde fürs Fernsehen. Besonders in HDR auf einem OLED TV. 

Aber das Writing ist tatsächlich meh. Speziell in der zweiten Season, die mir zunehmend auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Keine Connection zu den Charakteren, Unlogisch, Uninteressant. Und eine Überdosis an Gefühlsduselei, die absolut nicht dazu passen will, für wie wenig man mit den Personen tatsächlich mitfühlt.

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die Patrick Stewart Serie. Ich versuche unvoreingenommen da ran zu gehen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Mai 2019)

lirum larum, hier stand Mist


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt auch noch angucken.
> 
> Von "BSG" habe ich die komplette Box auf Bluray. "Babylon 5" kenne natürlich  noch von früher. Die habe ich richtig abgesuchtet.



dann wird dir Expanse auf jeden Fall gefallen, Ist nämlich eine Mischung aus BSG und B5


----------



## Bluebird (15. Mai 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> Ich kann Discovery auch nicht leiden....
> 
> Seit Star Trek (2009) hat sich bei denen alles geändert, und leider auch die die ganze Trekkie-Atmosphäre...
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so , jede Trek Serie nach TOS hat immer fast 3 Staffeln gebraucht um in fahrt zu kommen und das ist der Grund wieso diese Serien es heute eben nicht mehr schaffen wuerden auf 7 Staffeln zu kommen , ab Staffel 2 macht man da das Licht aus ... denn wenn man ehrlich ist selbst TNG in den ersten 3 Staffeln eher Mau 
Nach dem total verhunzten Star Trek X , haette man denn hintern zusammen kneifen sollen und die Enterprise Crew praktisch ins Kino schicken muessen !
Das ganze dann um eine nette Story verpacken in dem es um die gruendung der Föderation geht und man haette eine neue unverbrauchte und Motivierte Crew gehabt um neue Geschichten zu erzaehlen ...
Es war so abesehbar das schon bei Star Trek 9 nur noch Geld die TNG Truppe zusammengehalten hat , dann noch ne Story wie bei X und der Lack war vollends ab 


Faekal Humor echt jetzt ? aktuell ist The Orville mehr Star Trek als alles andere was da so kreucht und fleucht , also von daher hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch die Hoffnung das die Picard Serie da weiter macht wo Star Trek X aufgehoert hat , obwohl Star Trek X schlechtes Beispiel 

PS: Babylon 5 war eh der Hammer , mit 1/3 des Budgets das eine Star Trek Serie zu der Zeit hatte , haben sie wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt . der Cast war Klasse die Geschichten sowieso und wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich die Raumschlachten immer noch extrem Gut dargestellt auch wenn viele da heute anderer Meinung sind ...
Es ist so schade das es nie zu mehr Lost Tales gereicht hat oder gar zu einem Kino Film der lange in Planung war , sonst ist aber fuer jeden Remake Mist Geld da 
Aber denke mal Serenity hat auch die erwartungen damals nicht erfühlt und schon ist der Hahn zu


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Mai 2019)

The Orville ist echt klasse und das beste "Star Trek" der letzten 10 Jahre. Eigentlich ist The Orville eine Hommage an die guten alten TNG Zeiten, aber dabei stellt es überraschenderweise fast eine neue ST Serie dar.

Übrigens schaue ich mir auf Netflix  nach 10-15 Jahren erneut TNG  an. Da merkt man erst recht was Discovery storytechnisch für eine Krücke ist. Optik ist eben nicht alles


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> dann wird dir Expanse auf jeden Fall gefallen, Ist nämlich eine Mischung aus BSG und B5


Die Serien haben echt Tiefe!


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Faekal Humor echt jetzt ? aktuell ist The Orville mehr Star Trek als alles andere was da so kreucht und fleucht , also von daher hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch die Hoffnung das die Picard Serie da weiter macht wo Star Trek X aufgehoert hat , obwohl Star Trek X schlechtes Beispiel
> 
> PS: Babylon 5 war eh der Hammer , mit 1/3 des Budgets das eine Star Trek Serie zu der Zeit hatte , haben sie wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt . der Cast war Klasse die Geschichten sowieso und wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich die Raumschlachten immer noch extrem Gut dargestellt auch wenn viele da heute anderer Meinung sind ...
> Es ist so schade das es nie zu mehr Lost Tales gereicht hat oder gar zu einem Kino Film der lange in Planung war , sonst ist aber fuer jeden Remake Mist Geld da
> Aber denke mal Serenity hat auch die erwartungen damals nicht erfühlt und schon ist der Hahn zu



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass die Folgen schlecht wären oder nicht auch vieles an Star Trek erinnert, aber wenn in einer recht ernsten Folge über einen Planeten wo Social Media das ganze Leben der Bevölkerung bestimmt mal eben LaMarr ne Statue dryhumped finde ich das unpassend und zerstört die vorher ziemlich genial aufgebaute Story und zieht sie in eine Comedy-Richtung die den Ernst der Message verwässert. Dazu diverse Blödeleien, die halt eben unpassend sind und irgendwie die Immersion zerstören. Alles wohlgemerkt meine Meinung und mein Eindruck der Serie - hat sich wie gesagt in meinen Augen in der zweiten Staffel wesentlich gebessert, z.B. auch die Entwicklung mit den Kaylons.

Bezüglich Babylon 5 - J. Michael Straczynski hat leider nur die Filmrechte an Babylon 5 und dafür kann er wohl in der Tat nicht genug Geld auftreiben, er meinte glaube ich auf Twitter mal, dass es so um die 80 Mio. kosten würde für einen Kinofilm der seinen Ansprüchen genügt. An allem anderen besitzt Warner die Rechte und die sitzen das aus, da B5 ein ungeliebtes Kind aus der PTEN Zeit ist was man am liebsten vergessen würde. Solange sich da die Führungsriege nicht ändert wird es zu B5 wohl nichts neues mehr geben, was echt schade ist.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Amazon keine vernünftigen Steuern zahlt, lehne ich alles ab, was von dem Unternehmen kommt.
> Bücher werden im Buchladen vor Ort gekauft.



Es gibt noch Hoffnung. Hab Prime auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht genutzt.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (15. Mai 2019)

iago schrieb:


> Da ich eh beides habe ist es mir relativ egal, kann aber Leute verstehen die enttäuscht sind, da auf Netflix ja sonst alle anderen Star Trek Serien auch laufen. Vermutlich hat Amazon einfach mehr Geld in die Hand genommen, um Netflix eins auszuwischen. Wobei ich Amazon schon dankbar bin, dass sie "The Expanse" gerettet haben, für mich das beste in Sci-fi seit Battlestar Galactica und Babylon 5. Wobei mir Discovery an sich gut gefällt, mittlerweile sogar The Orville nachdem sie den Fäkalhumor stark zurückgeschraubt haben.


Und ich finde es klasse das sie Top Gear äh Grand Tour gerettet haben. Das Trio wieder vereint, so geil: BBC wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten. 

Ich hoffe alle haben sämtliche Lektionen gelernt bei Discovery und die neue Serie wird top. Aber ich fürchte schlimmes in Zusammenhang mit den Weltraumschlachten(wieder Richtung Star Wars) und das Schicksal der TNG Crew.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> The Orville ist echt klasse und das beste "Star Trek" der letzten 10 Jahre. Eigentlich ist The Orville eine Hommage an die guten alten TNG Zeiten, aber dabei stellt es überraschenderweise fast eine neue ST Serie dar.
> 
> Übrigens schaue ich mir auf Netflix  nach 10-15 Jahren erneut TNG  an. Da merkt man erst recht was Discovery storytechnisch für eine Krücke ist. Optik ist eben nicht alles


Fast ist gut, Star Trek: Orville ist wesentlich mehr Star Trek als STD. STD ist viel zu viel Star Wars Zeug drin. Pew Pew Schlachten, Hologramme für Kommunikation, Vulkanier die auf Jedi machen und per Gedanken Kommunizieren können. Die Klingonen die nicht reden können und keine Haare haben etc. 2. Staffel versucht vieles wieder gut zu machen, aber die 1. Season hat da wirklich schon verbrannte Erde hinterlassen. Die Einzige Hoffnung das sie Serie die Enterprise zum Hauptschiff macht auch nicht genutzt. Das wird wohl nix mehr. (ja die Serie heißt Discovery, trotzdem würde ich die Enterprise in den Mittelpunkt stellen, wer weis Staffel 3... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)


----------



## der_petling (16. Mai 2019)

OK, auch gut. Dann wirds halt wieder das übliche Account-Sharing geben mit einem Freund.
Er Amazon, ich Netflix & Deezer. 
Bin eigentlich ganz guter Dinge für die Serie. 
Sir Patrick wird sich für seichte Unterhaltung á la Star Wars 7/8 oder diverse Marvel Filme eher  nicht hergeben. Der Gute steht bei mir ähnlich im Kurs wie der andere Brite (ja, ich weiß... eigentlich Schotte) Sean Connery.
Dauert aber wohl noch bestimmt bis Frühjahr/Sommer ´20
IMDB gibt auch noch nix her, außer ein bissl was vom Cast.... Untitled Star Trek Series (TV Series 2019– )         - IMDb

Ob Jean-Luc wohl wieder mit Vash auf Archäologie-Tour geht ?
Und wie hies doch gleich nochmal das Mitbringsel von Risa für Riker... ?   

Bis dahin , nachdem Orville und ST-D aus ist, bleibt erstmal Zeit für die letzten Staffeln von The Man in the High Castle, und Blindspot.
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.,  läuft ja auch schon wieder seit letzter Woche soviel ich weis , mal sehen wann die bei uns zu haben ist.
Und im Herbst gehts dann eeeendliiiich mit Expanse weiter. :freu:


Schori schrieb:


> Discovery kann ich absolut nicht leiden.


Ach, Staffel2 hätte eigentlich ganz anständig begonnen.
Am Schluss verfiel man halt, abgesehen von Logikfehlern, wieder in die Hektik und Kudlmudl von Staffel 1.
Ich empfehle die Zusammenfassung von Fabian Scherschel auf heise.
Star Trek Discovery: In der 2. Staffel den Plot versemmelt | heise online



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Amazon keine vernünftigen Steuern zahlt, lehne ich alles ab, was von dem Unternehmen kommt.
> Bücher werden im Buchladen vor Ort gekauft.


 



iago schrieb:


> Wobei ich Amazon schon dankbar bin, dass sie "The Expanse" gerettet haben   [/SNIP]


 +1



Headcrash schrieb:


> "The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt auch noch angucken.


Unbedingt machen, oder besser gleich die Bücher (englisch) lesen.
Der Einstieg ist halt etwas zäh aufgrund der Komplexität.


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. Mai 2019)

Nach "Discovery", ist die Tatsache das die neue Serie nicht bei Netflix landet, vielleicht nicht das Schlechteste was passieren konnte... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Amazon keine vernünftigen Steuern zahlt, lehne ich alles ab, was von dem Unternehmen kommt.
> Bücher werden im Buchladen vor Ort gekauft.



Denkste deutsche (Groß-)Unternehmen zahlen da viel mehr?
Abschreibungen, Verluste (s. BMW mit "Rückstellungen" für Strafzahlungen und schon hat man 300 Millionen Minus  )
Ohne die ganzen "Lohnsklaven" (Abgaben), deren Konsum (=Steuer), und den Mittelstand, könnte unser Staat schon lange zu machen... 

mfg


----------



## KaneTM (16. Mai 2019)

der_petling schrieb:


> ...Sir Patrick wird sich für seichte Unterhaltung á la Star Wars 7/8 oder diverse Marvel Filme eher nicht hergeben...




Äh... X-Men gilt doch wohl, oder? 

Ich bin gespannt was sie draus machen. Hab aber trotzdem gerade einen leichten Schreck bekommen: "Inhalt der Serie wird das spätere Leben des ehemaligen Kapitäns des Raumschiff Enterprises sein. " - wehe ihr bastelt da 'ne Raumschiffreie Schreibtisch-Serie!


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. Mai 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> Ich kann Discovery auch nicht leiden....
> 
> Seit Star Trek (2009) hat sich bei denen alles geändert, und leider auch die die ganze Trekkie-Atmosphäre...
> 
> ...



Dankschreiben direkt an Hr. J.J. Abrams! 
Wurde schon immer maßlos überschätzt und gehypt der Mann...hat von SF nämlich 0-Ahnung...Lensflares alleine reichen eben nicht... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Babylon 5 war eh der Hammer , mit 1/3 des Budgets das eine Star Trek Serie zu der Zeit hatte , haben sie wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt . der Cast war Klasse die Geschichten sowieso und wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich die Raumschlachten immer noch extrem Gut dargestellt auch wenn viele da heute anderer Meinung sind ...
> Es ist so schade das es nie zu mehr Lost Tales gereicht hat oder gar zu einem Kino Film der lange in Planung war , sonst ist aber fuer jeden Remake Mist Geld da
> Aber denke mal Serenity hat auch die erwartungen damals nicht erfühlt und schon ist der Hahn zu



Ja vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, mit was die CGI damals gemacht wurde...

..."Each episode of the series used an average of 6,000 frames of computer graphic animation from Foundation Imaging. They used 24 Amiga 2000s, 16 of which were dedicated rendering engines. They had 32 megabytes of RAM, a Fusion-40 accelerator and the Toaster. The Amigas were connected via a Novell network and sent data to a 12 gigabyte 486 PC file server. They later upgraded to Pentium and Alpha-based systems."


mfg


----------



## PeaceTank (16. Mai 2019)

kann "The Expanse" auch empfehlen....

und natürlich ein Klassiker darf nicht fehlen !!!!  

" Buck Rogers"


----------



## BONZAYMAN (16. Mai 2019)

Sir Patrick wird sich für seichte Unterhaltung á la Star Wars 7/8 oder diverse Marvel Filme eher  nicht hergeben. 

Und wie war das mit Charles Xavier und den X-Men?


----------



## Holindarn (16. Mai 2019)

Boar ich hoffe nur die anderen Chars haben noch Gastauftritte, ich will Nr. 1, Worf,  Data, Geordi und auch Reg und eigentlich alle anderen wieder sehen !!11 elf


----------



## Terracresta (16. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ja vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, mit was die CGI damals gemacht wurde...
> 
> ..."Each episode of the series used an average of 6,000 frames of computer graphic animation from Foundation Imaging. They used 24 Amiga 2000s, 16 of which were dedicated rendering engines. They had 32 megabytes of RAM, a Fusion-40 accelerator and the Toaster. The Amigas were connected via a Novell network and sent data to a 12 gigabyte 486 PC file server. They later upgraded to Pentium and Alpha-based systems."
> 
> ...



Ich hab damals die 3D Modelle der Station und der Fighter gehabt (leider nicht die Weißen Sterne) und mit Lightwave aufm 486er unter DOS gerendert. Weiß nicht mal mehr, woher ich die hatte.


----------



## der_petling (16. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Nach "Discovery", ist die Tatsache das die neue Serie nicht bei Netflix landet, vielleicht nicht das Schlechteste was passieren konnte...
> mfg


Ich glaub mich zu erinnern, was gelesen zu haben das für STD S03 wohl wieder einige Showrunner gewechselt werden; müsste das aber nochmal nachsehen.
Da Bezos großer Expanse-Fan ist, darum hat hat er die Rechte ja gekauft, denke ich doch dass sie sich zusammenreißen werden, und die Bücher nicht verhunzen nur um den schnellen Dollar zu machen.



KaneTM schrieb:


> Äh... X-Men gilt doch wohl, oder?





BONZAYMAN schrieb:


> Und wie war das mit Charles Xavier und den X-Men?


Ok, ja da war auch nicht alles eine Offenbarung... aber ich hatte es bei Marvel ja auch nicht verallgemeinert. 
Bei Connery war auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Trotzdem halte ich Patrick Steward für einen hervorragenden Charakterdarsteller.



PeaceTank schrieb:


> und natürlich ein Klassiker darf nicht fehlen !!!!
> " Buck Rogers"


 Flash Gordon, aber bitte die alten schwarz-weiß. 
Für Firefly würde ich mir eine Fortsetzung wünschen. 

Gespannt bin ich neben der Ringwelt Verfilmung bei Amazon was Apple aus der Foundation-Trilogy macht
Hab etwa 25 Bücher von Asimov im Regal stehen, und damals den (erweiterten) Foundation-Zyklus geliebt.
Auch schon wieder um die 30Jahre her... wie die Zeit vergeht.... aber wenigstens nicht mehr solange bis zur Rente. 

Die Serienverfilmung von Lost in Space ist bisher eigentlich auch nicht sooo schlecht geworden.
Mal warten auf Season2.


----------



## empy (16. Mai 2019)

Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage, ob es dann auch neue Folgen von SiW geben wird.


----------



## der_petling (16. Mai 2019)

Sinnlos im Weltraum ? Oh ja... 

Such mal nach "Vader:  Episode 1 Shards of the Past "


----------



## Infinity1985 (16. Mai 2019)

Ich werde mir die Serie einfach nicht normal anschauen können.... Danke SiW xD

Und wenn du meinen Kaffee anpackst, wa Junge...dann hau ich dir die fiese Fresse aus der Schnauze...die fiese Schnauze ...aus der Fresse ! 😂😂😂


----------



## Knuddelkatze (16. Mai 2019)

Infinity1985 schrieb:


> Und wenn du meinen Kaffee anpackst, wa Junge...dann hau ich dir die fiese Fresse aus der Schnauze...die fiese Schnauze ...aus der Fresse ! 



Picard: Wir saufen bis wir umfallen!

Picard: Weg hey!
Ryker: Ich will aber nicht saufen. Ich will jetzt nach Hause.
Picard: Und ob du mitsäufts!
Ryker: Das wolln mal ja sehn. Worf willst du mit ******* net noch mal?
Worf: Worf will net!
Picard: Jetzt schickt es aber langsam hier. Ich glaub ihr spinnt langsam, wa? Wenn ich saufen sach dann wird hier so lange gesoffen bis alle unterm Tisch liegen, echt ey!!!


----------



## der_petling (17. Mai 2019)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind...
YouTube
(Hab auf die schnelle die originale nicht gefunden.)

Lord of the Weed etc. bitte selber suchen. 
Hey, Gandalf... wattn dass?
Datt is Wacken...


BtW:
JTK "Wie sieht´s aus Pille?"
McCoy:"Er ist tot, Jim"
^^


----------



## empy (17. Mai 2019)

"Wenn hier einer Drogen nimmt, dem hau' ich die Köppe aneinander!"

"*****lecken Feuerwerk, ich hab' nur nicht getroffen!"

Auch sehr empfehlenswert ist übrigens Star Wars uff Pälzisch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2019)

Infinity1985 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Serie einfach nicht normal anschauen können.... Danke SiW xD
> 
> Und wenn du meinen Kaffee anpackst, wa Junge...dann hau ich dir die fiese Fresse aus der Schnauze...die fiese Schnauze ...aus der Fresse ! ������



Im Vergleich zu LotW hatte SiW immer ein Problem: Sie parodieren ein Original, das uns so glorreiche Dialoge respektive Triologe gebracht hat, wie (Zitat aus dem slow-Motion Picture, vollständig & ungekürzt)

"Spock!"
"Jim!"
"Pille!"
"Jim"
"Spock"

Da ist es wirklich schwer, ein aus humoristischen Gründen niedrigeres Niveau zu etablieren.


----------



## iago (17. Mai 2019)

Dass hier noch niemand das virale Marketing auf dem Todesstern Stuttgart erwähnt hat:
YouTube

Oder die legendären 24 Folgen auf Schwäbisch:
YouTube


----------



## Infinity1985 (17. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu LotW hatte SiW immer ein Problem: Sie parodieren ein Original, das uns so glorreiche Dialoge respektive Triologe gebracht hat, wie (Zitat aus dem slow-Motion Picture, vollständig & ungekürzt)
> 
> "Spock!"
> "Jim!"
> ...



Was sie aber mit Bravur geschafft haben ! Oder wie oder was und warum und wieso und wohin und wann und wie oder wer ?


----------

